# The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel



## Josiah (Mar 24, 2015)

A friend recommended I see this?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2015)

Did you see the first one?  I enjoyed the first one but haven't seen the second.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 24, 2015)

I've seen both and loved them both!  I highly recommend it, although I did like the first one slightly better.  You might want to watch the first one before the second just so you have some background.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 24, 2015)

I guess I should see the 1st one first. The second is a sequel I presume?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, the second is a prequel.  I've also read that the second isn't as good as the first.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

It's often the way that sequels are less enjoyable than the first. I've seen the first, it was good but not great, not really sure that I'd want to see the sequel.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

I liked the first movie, mainly because of the actors - thought it was quite well done. Second movie doesn't have a great rating, but I'd be curious to see it anyway, but only on Netflix when its on.


----------



## charlotta (Mar 28, 2015)

Both movies are feel good movies for seniors.  I enjoyed both, but would see # 1 Marigold first as has been suggested.  Also rent the movie 
"The Quartet" which also has Maggie Smith in it.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 28, 2016)

Glinda said:


> I've seen both and loved them both!  I highly recommend it, although I did like the first one slightly better.  You might want to watch the first one before the second just so you have some background.



We watched them both and feel the same --first a bit better than the second.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 28, 2016)

Both were good, but the first was better. Definitely see the first one before the second.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 28, 2016)

Saw them both, enjoyed both, but first one is better.


----------



## jnos (Dec 28, 2016)

We saw both in order as they came out. First one was fantastic; second one was not as good but still fun.


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 29, 2016)

We have seen them both - the second is a sequel to the first.  I agree with the posts - the first one I adored!  The second one was colorful and fun but the story wasn't as engaging as the first.  Wonderful cast!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 3, 2017)

I had them both in a free app that someone had told me about. App got glitchy so I had to uninstall it. Maybe one day I'll see them taking advantage of Google Play perks (periodic 99 cent movie rentals).


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2017)

The first one was better, but they were both great.  Loved the characters.


----------

